

First Selfies, Now Shapies? Scanning Booths Capture the Moment in 3-D - dthal
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-09-29/first-selfies-now-shapies-scanning-booths-capture-the-moment-in-3-d.html

======
yincrash
Shapeways did this at the Museum of Art and Design in NYC for a 3D printing
exhibit.[1] It was basically a similar scanning setup that the author
described of standing on a lazy susan while being scanned by a Kinect. I'm not
sure why this would suddenly cost $180,000 to turn it in to a booth.

[1] [http://www.shapeways.com/blog/archives/2322-shapeways-
body-s...](http://www.shapeways.com/blog/archives/2322-shapeways-body-scans-
at-the-mad-in-nyc.html)

~~~
lilbola
I was there. The device they used was a piece of crap which used a (no shit)
bicycle tube to turn the lazy susan. The bicycle tube would repeatedly fall
off and screw up the scan.

Pretty much analogous to the way the rest of their business is operated.

------
hoopism
Jeff Koons was making Shapies a long time ago (WARNING NSFW)
[http://www.lostateminor.com/2013/10/28/kama-sutra-glass-
scul...](http://www.lostateminor.com/2013/10/28/kama-sutra-glass-sculptures/)

------
touristtam
shameless plug: there is a company who is doing this in Paris (France):
[http://thevibrantproject.com/la-cour-bleue/](http://thevibrantproject.com/la-
cour-bleue/)

On the other hand I believe much more into industrial application than
personal one. One of the advancement in the field: "Liquid phase 3D printing
for quickly manufacturing conductive metal objects with low melting point
alloy ink"
[[http://tech.scichina.com:8082/sciEe/EN/abstract/abstract5147...](http://tech.scichina.com:8082/sciEe/EN/abstract/abstract514724.shtml)]

